# Two brothers looking for new home.. going to college. MI



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Been a while since I've been around here. My two boys Damian and Fletcher are the last left of my Rat Pack. I've been keeping up well with them, but I'm preparing for college, and sadly the rats can't be part of those plans. :/

I'm not in a rush to rehome them - college is next fall, so I have about a year left to enjoy their company. But I figure it's best to start looking early rather than late. 
They're both PEW and around two years old, if I remember right. Damian is neutered and very lovey.. he enjoys nothing more than cuddling up in your lap or sitting on your shoulder and sniffing in your ear. Fletcher is a bit more outgoing. He likes to dart about to different corners and find out how good that eraser tastes, if you don't catch him soon enough. *laughs* But he also loves to roam all over you. Right now he's tirelessly burying himself into my shirt. They're not biters even through the cage bars and don't mind kids, although Damian is a bit more keen on them than Fletcher.








Damian stopping to give me a quick kiss during roaming time on my computer desk.​
They're both in good health. Haven't had any problems with them yet.. no lumps or bumps, and no respiratory problems. In the past they were prone to abscesses for a little while but I haven't seen one pop up in about a year.
I'd prefer it if they weren't separated. Damian gets along pretty well with most rats, since he's neutered. However, Fletcher has had a history of being intimidated by other male rats. You could get him neutered but you'd probably need a way to tell them apart if you did.

I really don't want to let them go. I might try to ask my parents if they could keep them for me while I was away, but it's not likely. All I want is a good loving home for them.. if we could keep in contact that'd be nice.
I have a Superpet cage that might go with them but I'll have to ask my mother and see whether or not she wants to keep it. I suppose it'll depend on your circumstances. If you need a cage I could probably let you have it.
I live in Hillman, Michigan, up on the northeast side of the mitten. If you live more than an hour away we'd be happy to meet up halfway somewhere. I'm not sure how much I'd be asking for them.. maybe $15, depending whether or not you took the cage. If I know I can trust you and they'd be going to a very good home I may not ask anything at all.. just that we keep in touch, you let me know how they're doing or send me a picture once in a while.

If you're interested, feel free to send me a message, and I can give you my contact info if you like. I'd be more than happy to get acquainted with you. 

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Not to be morbid, but if they're 2 years old now and it's another year until you couldn't keep them then you may well find they won't need a new home.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

You make a good point, though the health they're in they don't seem to be slowing down anytime soon. Of course it's possible, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.. if they end up passing away before I have to rehome them, then all the better. But if I assume that they will and they don't, I'll be stuck in a rush trying to find a home for two rats. I'd rather get to know a potential owner and end up not having to rehome them afterall than be in a rush to find one.

I've got about 8 months - probably less, and they don't seem any older than they did a year ago. But I know what you're saying, Stacey.  If it turns out I have to leave for college but the parents will be able to take care of them for me while I'm gone then that'd obviously be preferable, since there's no saying how long they'd be with their new home, but that's not up to me. I'm just doing what I have to.


----------

